# [uvesa] Problème de RefreshRate

## Vurs

Bonjour,

j'ai mon kernel compilé pour le support uvesafb, ça marche, j'ai mon fb basique (sans les themes) j'ai pas encore appronfondi pour ajouter des themes avec mon probleme de refreshrate, donc j'ai le FB qui marche, qui me met ma console dans une resolution beaucoup plus elevée. Mais c'est du 60 hz.

pourtant dans grub:

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@85,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 root=/dev/md2
```

Si je lance mon boot sans paramétrage video, j'ai la console en résolution de base, en 70 hz. Avec ce parametrage j'ai 60hz.

J'ai également des problèmes de fréquence de rafraichissement dans X.org, voir mon autre topic.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

----------

